# Sept. 10 panfishing at Sterling state park



## Wayne R (Oct 25, 2013)

My plans are tentative but I'd like to head down to sterling state park and try to get on some decent perch/gills. My freezer is looking pretty empty. I've never fished down there but hopefully I'll get into em. If anyone is interested in going, you're more than welcome to join me. Any insight to point me in the right direction would be appreciated. If there is any safety advice for bigger water I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## gillman (Oct 3, 2010)

Wayne R said:


> My plans are tentative but I'd like to head down to sterling state park and try to get on some decent perch/gills. My freezer is looking pretty empty. I've never fished down there but hopefully I'll get into em. If anyone is interested in going, you're more than welcome to join me. Any insight to point me in the right direction would be appreciated. If there is any safety advice for bigger water I'm open to suggestions.


----------

